# Discovered in downstairs shower



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

tomrc said:


> Have seen insects looking like ants/gnats in the basement bathroom. Seems I cant post the photo I took ( no links on first post ) of an elongated nest, brown in color, at the seam of the wall and the ceiling, which I noticed tonight.. scrubbed it down, sprayed the area.. but curious what it is and how to prevent it.
> 
> edit: seems the pic did work.


Welcome to the board!

Try to see if you can get a closer pic in focus.

Those look like flying ants or termites and the distinction will matter.


----------



## StGPest (Apr 30, 2019)

Can you get a closer picture. From what I can see they even look like earwigs!


----------



## kevinande (Aug 13, 2018)

I know this is kind of old, however those appear to be drone termites and the tunnel that was built by their buddies.


----------

